# Workout Vids - Quads



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Took some footage while training quads the other day with Dutch

Will upload them here

For the haters/doubters heres the 70 rep 280kg Leg Press :thumbup1:

Would have done 100 but bit tired from dieting sorry.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Took some footage while training quads the other day with Dutch
> 
> Will upload them here
> 
> ...


nice..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent:thumbup1:

Dutch,holy fuk you got a posh sounding voice!!!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Reverse Lunges


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hack Squat and Leg Extension Super set

With Gunnage


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice. Which gym is that?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice one. that hack squat has a good angle. every gym ive been in with a hacksquat its too uprgiht and the foot part isnt long enough.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Took some footage while training quads the other day with Dutch
> 
> Will upload them here
> 
> ...


Yeah...yeah...but we all know it EASIER for you coz you've got short legs....sheeesh!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah...yeah...but we all know it EASIER for you coz you've got short legs....sheeesh!!!!! :whistling:


Makes Jimmy Krankie look like a giant... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Last one

Single leg press to finish


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah...yeah...but we all know it EASIER for you coz you've got short legs....sheeesh!!!!! :whistling:


Actually it would be easy for ANYONE if they had big legs :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Normally we would do some squats as well for quads but My shoulder was not feeling too good and so the prospect of squatting wasnt very appealing, if you look at the lunges vid you can see I had an issue then.

Its OK now but that will teach me to hammer the crap out of my delts the day before legs lol

So this is why I can't train quads and hams in the same session. Cant imagine doing romanian deads and single leg curls after all that


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Actually it would be easy for ANYONE if they had big legs :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice workout


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Daz said:


> Tom any chance of making a video of that sick arm workout dutch scott made a thread about before ? :thumb:


Dutch and I will be filming a few of our workouts over the next few weeks so yes, not every set though just snippets.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice workout . Tom is there any reason why you don't go full range on the leg press just curious ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

sizar said:


> Nice workout . Tom is there any reason why you don't go full range on the leg press just curious ?


Because I like my knees. 

Going full range forces my lower back to curl round and the net result is no more benefit to the quads as the work shifts to the knee tendons and lower back. Not good

If you notice I go to a 90 degree angle on the legs and thats more than enough for leg development. More range of motion can be safely done on lunges and squats without compromising my health.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Because I like my knees.
> 
> Going full range forces my lower back to curl round and the net result is no more benefit to the quads as the work shifts to the knee tendons and lower back. Not good
> 
> If you notice I go to a 90 degree angle on the legs and thats more than enough for leg development. More range of motion can be safely done on lunges and squats without compromising my health.


thanks for that. just wondered


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Because I like my knees.
> 
> Going full range forces my lower back to curl round and the net result is no more benefit to the quads as the work shifts to the knee tendons and lower back. Not good
> 
> If you notice I go to a 90 degree angle on the legs and thats more than enough for leg development. More range of motion can be safely done on lunges and squats without compromising my health.


Great answer bro.. what about the guys that say you always gotta go deep with the leg pressing? doesn't that take the tension off the quads? nice one.. Great vids bro.. keep them coming.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive always said the same thing in the whole leg press vs squats debates and always get shot down. im guessing now a mod has said it things will change


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ive always said the same thing in the whole leg press vs squats debates and always get shot down. im guessing now a mod has said it things will change


Dom i asked because i have done it both way .. but half reps you can get way more reps out of it. full range is harder

but i totally agree with tom with full range making your back curl .. i have noticed my lower back pumps up at times. which it shouldn't do.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

theres been studies conduced showing partial rep ranges are just as good for muscle growth/stimulus and i believe varying all types of ranges is best


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

full range for leg press is to 90 degrees

As has been said going as has been said, going past this brings in other bodyparts and so the exercise is no longer leg press.

just cos you CAN go further down doesnt mean you should, lat pulldown for example, how many newbies do you see going past their clavicle and then pulling the weight down to their legs, thats no longer a back exercise.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

its the same with benching, alot of the pros will not go anywhere near lockout as it keeps the tension on the chest more and off the tris less. anyway the proof is in the pudding

<------------------


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Who was that burping on the last video? :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pudding, who mentioned pudding, tw4t:cursing:

Nice workout Tom, why didnt you film Dutch at same time?? I'm pretty sure

he won't be camera shy:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Pudding, who mentioned pudding, tw4t:cursing:
> 
> Nice workout Tom, why didnt you film Dutch at same time?? I'm pretty sure
> 
> he won't be camera shy:lol:


DUtchs video is on his arms thread lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Your an Animal Tom!!!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom what would you say the benefit is from doing reverse lunges on the smith machine instead of doing just normal lunges?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hardc0re said:


> Tom what would you say the benefit is from doing reverse lunges on the smith machine instead of doing just normal lunges?


Different feeling really

On the smith machine the centre of gravity runs straight down and therefore places more emphasis on the adductors and abductors and if you can get a full stretch the glutes really come into play.

On normal lunges you get targetting of these muscles but as you are walking theres a lot on the quads as well.

I dont do normal standing lunges as these hurt my knees because when you stand up you are pushing backwards and that hurts my knee tendons.

The trick with reverse smiths lunges is to stand forward of the bar not in line with it, same as how you would for a smith squat. If you stand level with the bar then the pressure goes all on the knees which can be bad.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

gr8 vids mate, no sweat ! : - QUALITY !


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Tom how tall are u, I am 5.7 and my mate keep claim he can't squat $hit next to me cause i am shorter

lol.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im 5'4 mate, Scott is 6 foot something tall bastard and he still gets very low on squats.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Im 5'4 mate, Scott is 6 foot something tall bastard and he still gets very low on squats.


 YEah this full of $hit methology i don't belive in it, it's the same angel for the joint why would it be easier for someone shorter than another !!!

But i guess some ppl are designed to squat !! some how pelvis structure might have a role in this.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

^Leverage didn't cross your mind obviously.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> theres been studies conduced showing partial rep ranges are just as good for muscle growth/stimulus and i believe varying all types of ranges is best


Have you got a link to these studies?

How did they calculate growth and stimulus?

I agree with you re: varied rep ranges, which by the looks of it Tom tries to do (using different exercsies to go full range).

Presumably if your goal is strength, things are completely different becasue you need strength through range and I think that strength gains are in the range you train?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

taken from posts by datbru

Comparison of Strength Differences and Joint Action Durations Between Full and Partial Range-of-Motion Bench Press Exercise, Mookerjee, S and Ratamess, N., J Strength Cond Res 13: 76-81, 1999

Intro:

Muscular strength has been shown to vary throughout the range of motion (ROM) of a given joint (2, 4, 17, 24, 25, 26). Possible mechanisms for this phenomenon may be due to the muscle length-tension relationship (17, 24), moment arm length (17), and muscle activation and mass (25). Variations in strength can be depicted as strength curves (17), which permit the identification of areas of highest force output. Most of the literature focuses on isometric strength for single- joint movements, and limited data are available for dynamic, multijoint resistance exercises.

Dynamic partial range of motion (partial ROM) training is an advanced strength-training technique frequently utilized by athletes in many sports. Zatsiorsky (33) has described the accentuation principle, where the intent is to train in the range of motion where there is demand for maximal force production. One form of this type of training is designed to overload the musculoskeletal system with supramaximal loads (greater than 100% of one repetition maximum [1RM]) in the area of the ROM where maximal force is produced. It is believed that adaptations occur in response to the extreme overload via a decline in neural inhibition (28).

Studies on the bench press show an area of the ROM where maximal force production occurs (5, 18). For a dynamic lift, this ROM is beyond the "sticking point" near full elbow extension (5, 18). Wilson et al. (30) found that this area for an isometric bench press was at an elbow angle of 120 degrees.

Most studies on dynamic partial ROM training were performed on clinical population samples in which subjects had limited ROM (9, 10). These studies showed that partial ROM training increased isometric strength at the specifically trained ROM and in full ROM (9, 10). Similarly, other studies using isometric training have demonstrated angular specificity of strength improvements and a spillover of strength of 6208 from the trained joint angle (14, 15, 24).

Sullivan and colleagues (23) studied moderately experienced, weight-trained subjects during the barbell curl exercise. They found partial ROM exercise produced greater torque compared to full ROM exercise. However, data on dynamic, partial ROM traininginduced differences in muscular strength in advanced subjects is limited and needs to be addressed. Therefore, the purpose of this study was to (a) investigate strength differences following an acute exposure to full and partial ROM bench press exercise using 1RM and 5RM (five repetition maximum) and ( B) describe elbow joint action durations during full and partial ROM bench press exercise at 1RM and 5RM.

Discussion:

The initial finding in this study was the occurrence of a statistically significant difference in partial ROM bench press performance in advanced subjects who performed both full ROM and partial ROM bench press exercises. Following two testing sessions with 4 days during which subjects continued to train (only avoiding use of the bench press and any supplemental exercise), subjects' partial ROM bench press increased by 4.8 and 4.1% for the 1RM and 5 RM, respectively (see Figure 1). Individuals who train exclusively in a full ROM may fail to optimally train in the area of the ROM where maximal force developement occurs. This is possibly due to the load requirement for the full ROM bench press being limited by the "sticking point" (5).

...

Loads used for the partial ROM bench press exceeded that of the full ROM bench press. During the second testing session, loads were 10.7 and 17.6% greater in the partial ROM for the 1RM and 5RM tests, respectively. These results corroborate previous work (5, 18, 31) on the bench press where this ROM was described as the area of maximal strength. The results also support the findings of Sullivan et al. (23), who reported greater torque production during performance of partial range of motion barbell curls.

...

The partial ROM technique facilitates training with higher loads than is possible with full ROM movements.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

An Examination of Strength and Concentric Work Ratios During Variable Range of Motion Training, Ross A Clark, Adam L Bryant, and Brendan Humphries, J Strength Cond Res, August 14, 2008

From the Intro:

A resistance training program utilizing the full range of motion (ROM) may not be optimal for enhancing muscle force levels. In this respect, previous studies have shown that full ROM exercises consist of a large deceleration phase (2,5,9), resulting in a substantial proportion of the movement being performed at force levels far below maximal. What makes this submaximal performance during the exercise so detrimental from an athlete's point of view is that it occurs toward the terminal range of the movement (ROM), which is often the critical phase for athletic performance.

From the Discussion:

The results of this study reveal that both the load lifted and peak force output increase as the ROM of the bench press exercise is decreased toward terminal elbow extension. These findings are somewhat supported by the study of Mookerjee and Ratamess (8), who reported that concentric velocity did not decrease dramatically during partial ROM exercises despite an increase in the load lifted.

These findings suggest that VROM training may help to overcome one of the major limitations of full ROM resistance training, terminal deceleration toward the end range of the movement....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

An Examination of Strength and Concentric Work Ratios During Variable Range of Motion Training, Ross A Clark, Adam L Bryant, and Brendan Humphries, J Strength Cond Res, August 14, 2008

Variable range of motion (ROM) training consists of partial ROM resistance training with the countermovement being performed at a different phase of the movement for each set. In this study, we assessed the effect of this method of training on peak force, load lifted, and concentric work performed.

Six male subjects with resistance training backgrounds (age 20.2 +/- 1.3 years, height 179.4 +/- 4.6 cm, weight 89.6 +/- 9.9 kg, 6-repetition maximum [6RM] bench press 92.5 +/- 14.3 kg) participated in this study.

Testing consisted of 6RM bench press strength tests during full (FULL), three quarter ((3/4)), one half ((1/2)), and one quarter ((1/4)) ROM from full elbow extension bench press performed on a Smith machine. The 6RM load, peak force (PF), and concentric work (W) performed during each ROM was examined using a one-way analysis of variance performed at an alpha level of p < 0.05.

The 6RM load increased significantly as the ROM was decreased for all tests (FULL = 92.5 +/- 14.3 kg, (3/4) = 102.1 +/- 14.3 kg, (1/2) = 123.3 +/- 23.6 kg, (1/4) = 160.9 +/- 26.2 kg). PF during each test was significantly higher during the (1/4) (1924.8 +/- 557.9 N) and (1/2) (1859.4 +/- 317.1 N) ROM from full elbow extension bench press when compared with the (3/4) (1242.2 +/- 254.6 N) and FULL (1200.5 +/- 252.5 N) ROM exercise. Although higher force levels were evident, the restriction in barbell displacement resulted in a subsequent reduction in W as the lifting ROM was reduced. These results suggest that variable ROM resistance training results in increased force production as the ROM diminishes.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Picked the ones i felt most relevant. as i said i feel varying rep ranges works best and no for dam sure doing this has helped me bring up my quads


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks hilly.

I'm not sure about the first study re: methodology. (what was the 2 testing sessions with 4 days they were on about)?

The second study seems to suggest that deceleration at terminal elbow extension was the problem because force was reduced in this phase. So with that in mind, shouldn't bodybuilders all stop locking their knees out on leg press, squat, lunges etc?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I never lock my joints out unless im taking a rest. I always try and work in the 80% rep range on all movements.

the only time i will is if doing say heavy set on squats and i will go without locking out for as many as i can but instead of stoping i will lock out and take a breath then go for another 1 or 2.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

So if the main aim is to increase load (in order to stimulate muscle growth), then small ROM does the job.

The bicep boys will be happy when I tell them 

None of this can predict effect of repeated use of shortened ROM on muscle length, future injury etc.

I guess you have to make sure that flexibility is a part of your routines as well?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Another thought....did they test speed of movement.

I think its Joe who advocates super slow movements, strict form (could be wrong). Could speed of movement (i.e. taking out the major deceleration near lock out) make a difference and allow you to go full ROM and achieve the same effect?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just wondering what type of squats you would usually do on your leg workout? my leg workout is back squat, leg press, leg ext, ham curl, seated calf raise and just wanted to make sure i am hitting my quads sufficiently. my glutes and adducter get doms like mad but the quads not so much although my quads are a strong point on me.

the eg press is practically horizontal though


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

warren_1987 said:


> just wondering what type of squats you would usually do on your leg workout? my leg workout is back squat, leg press, leg ext, ham curl, seated calf raise and just wanted to make sure i am hitting my quads sufficiently. my glutes and adducter get doms like mad but the quads not so much although my quads are a strong point on me.
> 
> the eg press is practically horizontal though


I do like to do front and rear supersets.

It depends on the day but I can do both in one session or just one variant. front squats hit the quads harder but they do take more puff out of you I found


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

i know these were really high,but do you lways go high reps tom?s sid in ur vid haha "i have massive legs" so somthings working


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I do like to do front and rear supersets.
> 
> It depends on the day but I can do both in one session or just one variant. front squats hit the quads harder but they do take more puff out of you I found


thanks tom, im a relative beginner , not so much to training but to bodybuilding as a main aim. will back squats still hit quads well? they are also added in with leg press and leg ext or would you recomend dropping the leg press for front squats thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

merve500 said:


> i know these were really high,but do you lways go high reps tom?s sid in ur vid haha "i have massive legs" so somthings working


Its a bit of a in house joke because my legs grew mostly when I upped the reps. I always had strong legs but the real sweep came from doing supersets and high reps.

For example about 6 years ago I could easily squat 5 plates but not until I started doing walking lunges and Front/Rear supersets did I really see some difference.

This last year after a sort of bet with Scott while leg training we started doing 70 rep leg presses and that really made our legs grow.

I wont tell you what scott said to me to get me to do that many but it was very motivating lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks tom, im a relative beginner , not so much to training but to bodybuilding as a main aim. will back squats still hit quads well? they are also added in with leg press and leg ext or would you recomend dropping the leg press for front squats thanks


I do both mate and have done a combination of leg press/squat for a while

I stopped doing rear squats for about 3 years becuase of a shoulder injury and having the bar on my shoulders inflamed my shoulder.

In that time I did only front squats and lunges and leg press, I also stopped doing leg extensions for a while due to a knee injury which has now lamented.

I think that as long as you hit your legs from a number of angles and with lots of different stimuli you will get results.

Its just that many people dont have the stomach for proper leg training.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks again thats excellent, bt more confident about my routine now.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Its a bit of a in house joke because my legs grew mostly when I upped the reps. I always had strong legs but the real sweep came from doing supersets and high reps.
> 
> For example about 6 years ago I could easily squat 5 plates but not until I started doing walking lunges and Front/Rear supersets did I really see some difference.
> 
> ...


Dont wana come over stupid here but could you see this working jsut as well for naturals?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

merve500 said:


> Dont wana come over stupid here but could you see this working jsut as well for naturals?


natural or assisted you should always train to your capacity and then push past that.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

thats a very gd point tom and todays leg day ahhhh here goes


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ive always said the same thing in the whole leg press vs squats debates and always get shot down. im guessing now a mod has said it things will change


I'm sure Yates didn't squat. And he certainly didn't look like he missed them.

Great vids Tom. Would like to see your calf raises. Obviously in a non-mocking-you-on-your-tippy-toes kind of way


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ill try and get a vid in the next few days of calfs


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah...yeah...but we all know it EASIER for you coz you've got short legs....sheeesh!!!!! :whistling:


beat me to it

:lol:


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I do both mate and have done a combination of leg press/squat for a while
> 
> I stopped doing rear squats for about 3 years becuase of a shoulder injury and having the bar on my shoulders inflamed my shoulder.
> 
> ...


Great vids there Tom, thanks for sharing them.

Just wondering though, when you do the 70 rep leg press, how do you typically build up to that set on a training day in terms of warm-up sets etc? Could you outline this leg workout in terms of sets and reps please?

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

T-Flex said:


> Great vids there Tom, thanks for sharing them.
> 
> Just wondering though, when you do the 70 rep leg press, how do you typically build up to that set on a training day in terms of warm-up sets etc? Could you outline this leg workout in terms of sets and reps please?
> 
> Cheers. :beer:


 Thanks mate

I list my whole workout in the thread.

Typically though

1 set warm up 3 plates x 20 for 2 sets

then 4 plates - 40 reps

6 plates 50/60 reps

7 plates 70 reps


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice Thread Mate  Cheers


----------

